# 2xg - Asst Manager, Networking



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Congratulations to 2xg -  on your promotion to Assistant Manager, Networking.

Outstanding job !!

John


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

That has got to be one of the best decisions that Admin has made!! Congrats to 2xg!!


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Many congratulations - well done!!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi Rayda great news and well deserved, way to go


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Congratulations! Great job!


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Many thanks* again for all the kind words.

Rayda


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Congratulations 2xg.

Long time deserved


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

long overdue

congratulations


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

:laugh: I still made it. Thanks.


> long overdue





> Long time deserved


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

Extremely well done. Congratulations!


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

Congrats!!!


----------



## Mars30 (Feb 23, 2010)

Congrats..


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Congrats Rayda, you have been working hard and definitely deserve it!:smile:


----------



## Rivendale (Sep 17, 2010)

Congratulations Rayda! I've got to agree with everyone else. You are the best person for this job, and it's very smart move by somebody to make advantages of your skills here. 


I wrote you a poem for congrats and best wishes for the year! Sorry i'm not a very good poet, but i make an honest effort. 



_There is no pay,
but you never went away.

If that they call news,
they should walk in your shoes!

A promotion for you,
was long overdue!

May you lead us into the year,
without fuss or fear

One thing we hold clear,
you will be needed here!_




Riv


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

I hope that you're doin' well Jason and Thank You.


> Congrats Rayda, you have been working hard and definitely deserve it


Wow, I don't recall anyone that has written me a nice Poem Rivendale. Thanks, really nice of you.


> I wrote you a poem for congrats and best wishes for the year! Sorry i'm not a very good poet, but i make an honest effort.


Thanks again everyone.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Hows about this one for TSF (Poem)


A forum where Tech help is found,
Of Helpful People, theres many around,
Gaming, Security and the Rest,
TSF must be the Best !

Computer failing, trojans about?
There's No need to Scream and Shout,
Experts reside who work for free,
Sorting problem out for you and me,

Problem [Solved] and everybody glad,
Your PC sorted and your not Mad,
For the staff and helpers, to the rest,
Did I mention, TSF is the BEST



Thats my best shot at one xD


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Congratulations and best wishes in your new assignement.


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Congratulations well deserved.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Thank very much!!!

Nice Poem Redeye...


----------



## Rivendale (Sep 17, 2010)

Redeye, you are a pretty good poet! Not sure i like you hanging round the girls!


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

I thought I'd already congratulated you elsewhere, but it deserves saying again. Congratulations.


----------



## Rivendale (Sep 17, 2010)

JohnthePilot said:


> I thought I'd already congratulated you elsewhere, but it deserves saying again. Congratulations.


I hear that happens a lot in Cheltenham. :laugh:


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Ever since Moderator I've had my suspicions you'd hold your breath long enough to turn purple!
Much congratulations to ya!


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Thanks -WOLF-


-WOLF- said:


> Ever since Moderator I've had my suspicions you'd hold your breath long enough to turn purple!
> Much congratulations to ya!


----------



## Rivendale (Sep 17, 2010)

turn purple, he, he... it took me a while to clue in, that's punny


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Hey Rivendale

I think you'd better go back to your day job - I mean your out-of-day job - Networking


----------



## Elvenleader3 (Jan 1, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## Rivendale (Sep 17, 2010)

Redeye3323 said:


> Hey Rivendale
> 
> I think you'd better go back to your day job - I mean your out-of-day job - Networking


Redeye, i think you can have no idea how funny that really is to me. But if you knew my situation... well... let's just say i'll be a while before i can stop laughing cause you hit the nail on the head by mistake there... 

I have been preoccupied with other "matters", but i do enjoy this still when i can! 

Riv


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

I think I understand, and if I am right, then Sorry xD

Mind you, this isn't as much a fail as when I said a thread should be closed for pointlessness because my iPod Touch couldn't see the video xD


----------



## Rivendale (Sep 17, 2010)

redeye...
well... there is so much to it that i don't even understand myself 
one thing i will share, i've been working with some very very smart folks on a new theory of space-time and it's kind of consumed and overwhelmed me completely that the even think enough of me to speak to me, let along allow me to help out! 

and i think i'm running out of time... so i'm giving it more than i really have at the moment

Riv


----------



## Rivendale (Sep 17, 2010)

we are attempting to quantize time, we think that is the way it works, energy is not quantized as we currently think, but time is, that would explain a lot of the current problems

assuming we can write the code for the quantum process there will be a distributed computing effort to do the calculations, because no single computer can handle it

i'll suggest using TSF forum to co-ordinate that effort, god willing... 

Riv


----------



## sandman55 (May 28, 2005)

Congrats 2xg :4-clap: :4-clap: :4-clap:


----------

